# How to fight with a halberd



## Brian G Turner (Nov 20, 2016)

Another good video from Lindybeige:






The comments section has some good pointers on how the longer spike with have been especially useful against horses, plus discussion on why halberds may have proven more useful either against or in support of pikes.


----------



## Vaz (Nov 20, 2016)

Close your eyes and swing it hard! Don't forget the war cry (or scream of terror)


----------



## VinceK (Nov 20, 2016)

Certainly useful in putting distance between yourself and the enemy. As is running.


----------



## 2DaveWixon (Nov 20, 2016)

Considering how bad I was at hitting baseballs with a bat, I'm not sure I'd have been much good with a halberd...practice, years of practice, might have helped, of course...


----------



## VinceK (Nov 20, 2016)

Vaz said:


> Close your eyes and swing it hard





2DaveWixon said:


> Considering how bad I was at hitting baseballs with a bat



I see the connection!


----------



## 2DaveWixon (Nov 20, 2016)

VinceK said:


> I see the connection!


At least we were in the ballpark, eh?


----------



## WaylanderToo (Nov 20, 2016)

one thing I can say from experience is that they are bloody heavy and carry a fair amount of momentum!


----------



## paranoid marvin (Dec 4, 2016)

Aside from the sword, the most useful handheld weapon on the battlefield; chop, slice, crush and pierce- lots of ways to inflict major damage, and in the hands of a proficient user one could dismount a knight and deal a killing blow.


----------



## Ladymage (Dec 19, 2016)

Haven't had a chance to watch the video in full yet but I will add that while I've never fought with a halberd, I've had to salute with a ceremonial halberd on some occasions. As a military interpreter I played a sergeant several times while out on parade and sergeants through the 18th century carried halberds. Let me just say that it was the most awkward thing to salute with and there were several times where I nearly whacked my coworkers in the face, shins, or nether regions. Kind of glad that I won't have to salute with that again anytime soon because of a programming change.

Explanation: I work as a military interpreter as a museum. I magically change genders and portray the role of a male sergeant every time I get dressed for work.


----------

